# Martinshaw Kennels



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I know there was a thread about this breeder a while back, but I can't find it to resurrect it! We got Rosie from there, and I had commented on her sensitive tummy and all the problems we had with it, I had emailed the breeder but got no reply and I was starting to think that I had been very naive and possibly taken in by him

Well, just before I went on holiday, I got an email back, confirming that my email had gone in to his junk folder and he had only just noticed it. It was a really helpful and concerned email and gave lots of good advice (most of which you guys had given me before!). It also asked me to call him if I had any further problems, as he doesn't check his emails regularly. 

So, I feel much better now - Rosie's tummy is doing really really well - you'd never know that she'd had a problem - and I am back to thinking that it is probably just a sensitive puppy tummy. 

I thought I had better let you all know, in the interest of fairness (Janice aka Romeo did advise me to try the breeder again in case he had missed my email!). 

Louise


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thats good to know, and that he's happy for you to contact him again and more so the fact that Rosie sounds brighter x


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Goodness Louise just read your other thread about poor Rosie's war wound! Glad she's ok! You've definately been tried and tested with her ailments! Glad to hear her little tummy is settling down nicely and pleased to hear the breeder got back to you and it was just a mix up. Thats good to know for anyone thinking about a pup from Martinshaw! Hope Rosie's better soon!  x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

On the plus side, we've got to meet all the staff at our vet's and, yesterday, one of them gave me a recommendation for a groomer! Silver linings...


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi louise, glad he came back to you, restores your faith in the breeder that they care!!! 
Glad that rosies tummy is settling - pity she went too near her cousins chew ........ us girls do love a bit of a snack  x


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Hi

I'm so glad Martinshaw Kennels came through in the end. I have met Dave at Martinshaw twice and spoken to him on the phone, he is very nice and really seems to genuinely care about the dogs, pups and their well being once they leave him.

We are getting our little chap from him in August and can't wait.

Rosie is so cute, I hope Barney grows up to be just as cute.

Julie x


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm glade the breeder has contacted you and put your mind at ease.
And so good to hear that Rosie is getting over her problems.
I know how it is to have a puppy with a sensitive tummy, Rosie seems to echo the problems we had with Poppy even down to after she was spayed, but she improved as if over night and now is very healthy dog with an appetite to match.
.


----------

